# VMware: Sharing files bewteen host and guest



## Pat the Rat (Mar 4, 2000)

Any way other than using Samba to share a directory between my host OS (LM7.2) and guest OS (W98SE)? I'd like to transfer files from one to the other.


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

Sure, just mount a windows partition in Linux. You should be able to read/write to it just fine. I mount my Windows D: drive all the time, for mp3s and such. The syntax for me is:

```
mount -t < partition type > < partition > < mount point >
```
 which I type out as 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /mnt/win-d
```
and poof, I have access to my D drive with Linux.

Hope this helps.

-M

[Edited by MikeV on 06-18-2001 at 10:55 AM]


----------



## Pat the Rat (Mar 4, 2000)

I have several shared multifat partitions between Win98 and Linux on the host machine. The problem is that when running VMware (Win98 as guest) I can't access the host (linux) partitions. I heard Samba was one way to access files, I was am looking for an easier way out. Maybe there isn't one.


----------

